# Champion Quicksteps Lindy Hop!!!!



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

This time last year I went to a conformation show in Lincoln RI at Twin Rivers with a good friend of mine. While I watched the show, esp. the Havanese I decided I would love to show dogs. I already had one Havanese at home that I adored! My husband was onboard with me and thought it would be a great idea. Then my search for a beautiful healthy show girl! Well I found my girl, and flew to Florida to get her! She is such a joy in my life. 
Today I went back to Lincoln RI, and she only needed one point to become champion! Well she did get her Championship, BOS, and her 4th major. Way to go Champion Quicksteps Lindy Hop!! It has been such a wonderful ride. For those that would like to Handle their own puppy it is such a wonderful way to bond. ( and to meet other Havanese lovers)
Pam


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! We need pictures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Pam! I second that...We need photos. Also, I think you should come to our New England play date and introduce her!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Lindy*

Pics will be coming! I have to wait for pic her official pic to be mailed then I can scan it. My camera was not working bad timin? 
Where and when is the play group?
Pam


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulation on a super win and puppy. We are looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

How exciting! Congratulation! Can't wait to see the picture


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Pictures can't wait.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Lindy had her first day in the ring as a show girl, and got Best of Opposite sex in breed! 
Great weekend in Little Rhody! 
What does everyone think of the Grand Championship being introduced in May?


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

Congratulations again Pam, she is an adorable little dancer : ) 
it was great to be there for her finish and her first day as a Special!
I'm sure you and she and DH have more fun ahead with her.

Mary


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations! When I saw 'Champion Lindy Hop', I thought someone had done some Freestyle with their Havanese and won! lol I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your girl.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Lindy Hop*



marjrc said:


> Congratulations! When I saw 'Champion Lindy Hop', I thought someone had done some Freestyle with their Havanese and won! lol I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your girl.


Hi!

Lindy Hop got her name because besides Havanese, my husband and I also love to dance. Although we have been busy at shows lately. I am new to this site and will upload pics as soon as I can figure out how. Thanks for the Congrates!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pics Of Lindy Hop*

Finally figured out How to upload pics!!
The first pic is Lindy Hop at 12 weeks. I flew down to Florida to pick her up last June. while I was there I attended the Tropical Havanese Club Health Clinic. On Saturday they had a fun Match. Lindy never had a lead on before this! It was the first time in the ring for both of us! I bated her around the ring and she walked almost like a big girl. To make a long story short Lindy won Best Jr puppy and and came in 2nd out of all the Havanese that were their. I knew right then that I was going to have alot of fun with her. The 2nd pic is Lindy's Championship win.
Now I think we are going to go for her grand champion which starts mid May.
Pam


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How fun that Lindy enjoyed the ring at 12 weeks! Love the pictures. Good luck with everything!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

marjrc said:


> How fun that Lindy enjoyed the ring at 12 weeks! Love the pictures. Good luck with everything!


Thank you. I see you are from Canada. Do you show? My son has a house in PEI and we go to PEI every summer and may stop in New Brunswick in August to start to work on a duel championship.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No, I don't show. I live near Montreal, Quebec and have yet to visit PEI, although Nova Scotia is like a second home to me. The Cdn. Hav. Specialty will be in Halifax this Sept.!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome Pam and Lindy. can't wait to meet you on the 22nd.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Lindy Hop*



The Laughing Magpie said:


> Congratulations!!! Pictures can't wait.


Finally got some pics of Lindy's Win on the Forum!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Play date*



Missy said:


> welcome Pam and Lindy. can't wait to meet you on the 22nd.


Thank you I am looking forward to the play date and meeting. I love meeting people, that love Havanese the way I do.

Pam


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

marjrc said:


> No, I don't show. I live near Montreal, Quebec and have yet to visit PEI, although Nova Scotia is like a second home to me. The Cdn. Hav. Specialty will be in Halifax this Sept.!


I did hear the Specialty was in Halifax this year. It might be a good reason to visit Halifax if we are up that way at that time. 
I also have a pet Havanese that I am training to do agility with.

Try visiting PEI some day if you can! It is like stepping back in time.
Pam


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Lindy Hop*



The Laughing Magpie said:


> Congratulations!!! Pictures can't wait.


Finally got Lindy's Champion Pic on line! I am new to the forum so still trying to figure everything out. I'm getting their!
Pam


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

mary c said:


> Congratulations again Pam, she is an adorable little dancer : )
> it was great to be there for her finish and her first day as a Special!
> I'm sure you and she and DH have more fun ahead with her.
> 
> Mary


Thank you Mary!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

psow9421 said:


> Finally got Lindy's Champion Pic on line! I am new to the forum so still trying to figure everything out. I'm getting their!
> Pam


What do you mean, got the pic online, Pam?


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

marjrc said:


> What do you mean, got the pic online, Pam?


 I put Lindy's Champion Picture on the Havanese Forum.
Pam


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Where though? In the "gallery"? I can't find anything in that gallery. It's not very user-friendly !


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Quick steps Lindy Hop*

:wof:


marjrc said:


> Where though? In the "gallery"? I can't find anything in that gallery. It's not very user-friendly !


Click on forum,scroll down to the bottom of the page you will find a heading show and Competition. Under that is Conformation if you click on that you should find Quick Steps Lindy Hop. Then scroll up you should find 2 pics of Lindy. I also put some pictures in an album under my name. I hope that helps you. 
I agree it is not always easy getting around the site. I am still learning, and there is so much info.

Pam


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You mean the two pics that are in THIS thread??!! Aaahhhhh.... LOL Of course, I've seen those. I kept thinking you meant other pictures! LMBO O.k..... now that that is cleared up.


----------

